# Hedgehog taming tips?



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I bought a year old APH for mrs inky on sunday. we felt a bit sorry for him, in the petshop, he was in pretty much a foot square viv, with just a food bowl, so im thinking he may be suffering a little, from cage stagnation syndrome.
weve got him in a 4'x 18" viv with a wheel and loads of toys. hes still very jumpy and nervous, and we were wondering how every one else gained their hedgehogs trust and turned them into outgoing little hoggies.
any little tips to settle them in and tame them would be very much appreciated


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

The best thing is persistance. You'll have to be patient with the wee guy. Handle him regularly. Even if it is just sitting him in your lap while he huffs (very common )
Try putting a worn t-shirt in his cage while he is settling in. It will get him used to your smell.
Feed him mealies by hand - if he will take them - most hedgies go wild for them (although mine doesn't seem fussed by them)
I found bathing my hedgehog worked. They won't ball up in the water and it will get him used to you touching him.
As he is older it will take a bit more time for him to trust you but you really just have to stick at it. You can even buy one of those wee fleece pouches to hang round your neck and carry him about so he gets used to you.
Good luck with the wee guy.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

thank you very much, all advice is appreciated:notworthy:


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

remember to keep a cloth to hand .. as my aph poo's on cue .. 

whenever you put him on a clean surface, your hands, your favourite van halen t-shirt.. ( you get the idea ) 

also let him wake up for a while before you try to pick him up .. if mine is still sleepy he will ball at the slightest noise.. if he has had 10 mins to get his bearings then he is fine with you getting him out of this home .. 

Alan


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, same as whats been said, also if hes huffing when you try and pick him up use a fleece or towel (old one) to pick him up, saves getting spiked!
My girl loves mealies, and i sleeping on me and trying to climb up to my head, also i put a towel on the floor and put a hide down, some tubes, a lil plate of mealies, toys ect and put her down and she explores for ages, as theres so much to sniff she doesnt go far, as soon as hes used to your smell and know your not going to hurt him he will be fine, also were do you keep yours, try to keep him in a high traffic area like the living room so he gets used to noises and everyday sounds, then in time he will not be jumpy with the noises. Rudy went from perfect freindly hog to grumpy huffy puffy hog and is now happy and freindly again :lol2:
Good luck and enjoy : victory:


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

yep the more u can handle him the better, even if your just sitting chilling he will still benefit form just being held even if he's not willing to uncurl. Try not to react by backing away if he huffs or he will learn thats the best way of making you back off.

Mealworms are excellant for coaxing them to relax a little. Another very good bonding tip is to bath them with a little Alveeno oil, baby oil or olive oil.

Chances are the little guy hasn't had an opportunity to bond with anyone and probably hasnt been handled correctly. 

Well done for getting him out of the pet shop at least now he has a chance of a better life. Good on you : victory:

pygymyhogs.co.uk will give you loads of tips on handling, diet, care ect


----------

